# meet sasha..



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

this gorgeous snowshoe mix came into the rescue I foster for and I just had to have her. I've wanted a snowshoe for a long time but they are so expensive and you rarely find one up for adoption around here. she is as sweet as she is beautiful. the cat hotel is now full!










































tucker loves her, valentine is still hissing and swiping but sasha is standing her ground. she likes to give chin and cheek kisses. she's about 10 weeks old. I wish I could have taken her sister, she was beautiful too just with a darker face. but my husband said no more. we still have 3 foster babies..


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awww she is adorable!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

Very cute.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Are you fostering or did you adopt her permanently? She's absolutely gorgeous. I love the color combinations on snowshoes.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a cutie! My parents had a snowshoe and he was an amazing cat. Best of luck with her.


----------



## TripleP (May 25, 2015)

Oh my she is just precious! I love her coloring.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Are you fostering or did you adopt her permanently? She's absolutely gorgeous. I love the color combinations on snowshoes.


as soon as I picked her up and she started purring, I said I'm keeping this one, so I adopted her. I may never find another like her and she is a total lovebug and lap kitty but very playful and curious too like most 10 week olds. my camera hasn't captured how beautiful her blue eyes are. snowshoes are born all white and gradually darken so I expect her mask to get a bit darker and maybe the rest of her too. valentine isn't being as nasty to her as she was when I first got tucker and the fosters so I guess she likes her and tucker loves her. he immediately ran up and touched noses with her. she gave a little hiss and now they are buds. easiest intro ever!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a precious baby! :luv Congrats on the new addition! :wink:


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

sasha and tucker have bonded really well and valentine even seems to like her already.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh congrats she is so beautiful


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh'sss and ahhhsss! Sasha is a Cutie!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

She's going to be your BIG STRONG baby girl for years to come!!!! She's adorable!!!!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Sasha is such a stunner, isn't she? I love her coloring, her pink nose, and her dark edged ears and tail! 

I sure hope you're one of those who love to chronicle kitties growing up with tons of pics so we can get a good look at her coloring as she grows up!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

have you ever seen a more relaxed cat, lol?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! That Picture is Priceless!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> OMG! That Picture is Priceless!


She cracks me up when she sleeps. she likes to sleep in my arms on her back with both front legs stretched up over her head. kind of looks like a "praise Jesus" moment, lol. tucker and ratman sleep in funny positions too--both on their backs. a moth just got in and they are all going bezerk right now in hunter mode...:mrgreen:


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Just look at that sweet belly!


----------

